# ERROR: you must enter an interesting title!



## coat (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm coat, hello from the U.S. east coast!

I do narrative work– started in film, and since gratefully gathered many name tags.

As a kiddo I played sax and piano, but of course left it behind through high school and uni. During the pandemic started relearning all that music theory goodness and picked up piano again. Which, you know, lead to a DAW, discovering VIs, getting swallowed up in studying orchestration, then composing, then music production, and now I've just wrapped on my first full length OST for a new Alex Garland film premiering in March. 

Just kidding. That last part is a lie.

I'm new to the totem pole and at the terrifying stage of starting to submit my work for $$$$$$

I finally joined because unlike every other digital corner that's 99% sponsored garbage, this community has been my go-to for straight answers and genuinely helpful advice. 

I wanna be part of that, contribute what I can, and meet new people. So what's uppppp cuties!


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 7, 2022)

You found us just in the nick of time, Coat -- warm welcome from the Florida Gulfcoast
What sorts of music do you like to (1) listen to and (2) compose?

Have fun!


----------



## coat (Dec 8, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> You found us just in the nick of time, Coat -- warm welcome from the Florida Gulfcoast
> What sorts of music do you like to (1) listen to and (2) compose?
> 
> Have fun!


Hello!

I listen to a pretty wide variety, though mostly music without lyrics. A few examples;

Jon Hopkins, his unexpected sounds and arrangements that just unfold and unfold and unfold, woven together with unstoppable rhythms 

Tom Waits, his rare breed of musicianship where he can literally stomp around with an instrument and deliver a song that's both musically nutty and the best story you've ever heard

Olafur Arnalds, because duh, but especially because discovering his sheet music was a sort of "now put it in practice" tutorial that helped remove the mental barriers I had with composing. Whereas studying a piece by Schönberg said, if you can't write a an abrupt chromatic counterpoint for woodwinds you are nothing. 

I like writing instrumental pieces that grow and grow, lots of piano with supporting elements. Now that I'm starting to write for purposes other than just what I like as a hobbyist (for sample, a listing for a boomy and moody cue for a video game) I'm growing beyond my comfort zone.


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 8, 2022)

coat said:


> . . . Now that I'm starting to write for purposes other than just what I like as a hobbyist (for sample, a listing for a boomy and moody cue for a video game) *I'm growing beyond my comfort zone.*


This takes a certain amount of self-awareness and--dare I say--courage; further, (and I am not telling you anything you don't already know) it's one of the secrets of life -- in *all* its vagaries & pursuits

. . . good on ya, coat


----------



## GtrString (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi there, I’ve been lieing for years too, mostly on the couch. I’m not a native english speaker. Fun reading u’r intro, if u write music like that, I’d like to hear it!


----------



## clisma (Dec 8, 2022)

A warm welcome, at least to the posting bit, since you seem to have been a part of the community for a while. Looking forward to hearing some of your music and wish you great success with your musical endeavors, whatever they may turn out to be!


----------



## ism (Dec 8, 2022)

coat said:


> Olafur Arnalds, because duh, but especially because discovering his sheet music was a sort of "now put it in practice" tutorial that helped remove the mental barriers I had with composing. Whereas studying a piece by Schönberg said, if you can't write a an abrupt chromatic counterpoint for woodwinds you are nothing.


I hope you'll share some of your work here. In general, but particular anything Olafur inspired, as I experienced a similar revelation in some of his work myself. 

Welcome


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome to this good place!


----------



## coat (Dec 10, 2022)

ism said:


> I hope you'll share some of your work here. In general, but particular anything Olafur inspired, as I experienced a similar revelation in some of his work myself.
> 
> Welcome


I absolutely plan to! Soon as I shake off all out my noob jitters.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 10, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Welcome to this good place!


Jeremy Beramy? Is that you?


----------



## coat (Dec 10, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> This takes a certain amount of self-awareness and--dare I say--courage; further, (and I am not telling you anything you don't already know) it's one of the secrets of life -- in *all* its vagaries & pursuits
> 
> . . . good on ya, coat


Courage 100%. And a totally brazen attitude of no-ragratz.


----------

